# Any help on IDing this old track bike



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Dec 1, 2015)

I just picked this up and have no idea of its past. The fork is way wrong, has paramount hubs. BSA crank set. Frame reads Horn Bilt  along with a hand stamped number


----------



## rhenning (Dec 1, 2015)

The seat stays curled around the seat tube is generally common on British bikes in particular Carlton.  Others have also used that.  Roger


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 1, 2015)

Cool headtube


----------

